# Brazilian Atlantic Rainforest (Serra do Mar)



## TityusBahiensis (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all. These are a lot of pics taken at Ubatuba - São Paulo state littoral, at atlantic rainforest. enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 23, 2012)

Whoa.  Any idea what the yellow/white/black lined creature is?  At first glance I thought velvet worm but no "feet".  Slug?


----------



## ijmccollum (Jan 23, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Whoa.  Any idea what the yellow/white/black lined creature is?  QUOTE]
> I had the same thought.  And WOW, how incredibly lush and diverse.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TityusBahiensis (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello guys. Thanks, and glad u liked! The animal you mencioned is a Land Planarian, family Geoplanidae. Cheers!


----------



## Exoschel69 (Jan 24, 2012)

i have always wanted to visit a rainforest in brazil! knowing me i would be too tempted to pic up everything i see, but how did it all go down? did you have a tour guide or anything? or did you just fly to a city nearby and trek out on your own?


----------



## TityusBahiensis (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey. I was on Ubatuba for vacation, then i paid a guide (you can see him getting his shoes right in the photo before of the green spider) and we did that track, it takes 5~6 hours


----------



## Shell (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ran (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful country and photos! Thanks for posting those!


----------

